# Windows 7 - Bei Anmeldung auf Netzwerk warten



## RudolfG (10. Juli 2010)

Hi Leute,
ich habe schon seit einiger Zeit ein, für mich großes, Problem. Auf meinem Windows Server 2008 SBS habe ich durch Gruppenrichtlinien festgelegt, das die Lokalen/Netzwerkdrucker als Standard-Drucker und einige Netzlaufwerke verbunden werden. Dies hat vorher auf keinen der Klients (XP/7 Pro) funktioniert, bis ich in den Administrativen-Vorlagen die Richtlinie "Bei Neustart des Computers und bei der Anmeldung immer auf das Netzwerk warten" gefunden habe. Anschließend aktivierte ich diese Richtlinie und auf allen Windows XP-Rechnern funktioniert das Zuordnen des Druckers und der Netzlaufwerke super. 


Die Windows 7 Rechner scheint dies aber ein dicken furz zu interessieren...

Wenn ich mit dem Assisten von Gruppenrichtlinienergebnisse diesen Arbeitsplatz analysiere, bekomme ich raus, dass das Gruppenrichtlinienobjekt (in dem ich diese Richtlinie aktiviert habe) angewendet werden konnte. Leider wird das Netzwerk aber erst nach dem Login initialisiert (sieht man auch über das kleine Icon neben der Uhr!), sodass weder die Netzwerklaufwerke noch die Drucker zugewiesen werden können.

Kennt ihr noch möglichkeiten um den "Fehler" auf dem Grund zu gehen? z. B. würde es mich brennend interessieren, welche Richtlinien (alle einzeln aufgeführt!) von diesem GPO auf dem Client letztendlich angewendet wurden...

Hoffe das Problem verständlich formuliert ist und das mir einer helfen kann. 

Gruß

RudolfG


----------



## rd4eva (10. Juli 2010)

Sieht so als wäre das Problem bekannt und wird durch Microsoft mal wieder heimlich ignoriert.
http://social.technet.microsoft.com...g/thread/289bb187-43ac-422c-9e91-925b3a4eddb7



> Kennt ihr noch möglichkeiten um den "Fehler" auf dem Grund zu gehen? z. B. würde es mich brennend interessieren, welche Richtlinien (alle einzeln aufgeführt!) von diesem GPO auf dem Client letztendlich angewendet wurden...Hoffe das Problem verständlich formuliert ist und das mir einer helfen kann.



Eventuell hilft dir gpresult weiter.
Einfach mal auf dem Client eine cmd öffnen und gpresult /R bzw. gprsesult /? eingeben.


----------



## RudolfG (10. Juli 2010)

rd4eva hat gesagt.:


> Sieht so als wäre das Problem bekannt und wird durch Microsoft mal wieder heimlich ignoriert.
> http://social.technet.microsoft.com...g/thread/289bb187-43ac-422c-9e91-925b3a4eddb7



Das ist echt unverständlich warum die das einfach nicht hinbekommen, Sachen die in vorherigen Versionen eingebaut haben, damit man keine Login-Scripts etc. mehr haben muss und alles per GPO machen kann, mit den neuen Betriebssystemen plötzlich nicht mehr funktionieren. Ich hoffe bald steigen mehr große Firmen auf Windows 7 um, weil dann werden die dem Support von Microsoft Beine machen... Das kann man sich ja einfach nicht leisten 

Und Microsoft möchte Firmenkunden dazu bewegen von Windows 2000 und Windows XP auf Windows 7 umzusteigen.... *unverschämtheit*



rd4eva hat gesagt.:


> Eventuell hilft dir gpresult weiter.
> Einfach mal auf dem Client eine cmd öffnen und gpresult /R bzw. gprsesult /? eingeben.



Vielen Dank für den Hinweis, werde es morgen testen und dann berichten ob es mir was gebracht hat 

Gruß
RudolfG


----------



## RudolfG (12. Juli 2010)

rd4eva hat gesagt.:


> Eventuell hilft dir gpresult weiter.
> Einfach mal auf dem Client eine cmd öffnen und gpresult /R bzw. gprsesult /? eingeben.


 
Leider sind hier die ausgaben noch viel verwirrender...

Also hier werden unter angewandte Gruppenrichtlinien einige Angezeigt die ich schon gelöscht habe. Auch werden bei einigen GPO einige Einstellungen angezeigt die schon lange wieder zurückgesetzt (hatte vorher in einer GPO einen Netzwerkdrucker zugewiesen, danach habe ich diesen Drucker aus den Richtlinien gelöscht, angezeigt wird der trotzdem) wurden. Ich habe bestimmt mind. 20 gpupdate /force etc. angewandt, aber leider keine Änderung.

Hast du eine Idee?

Gruß
RudolfG


----------



## rd4eva (12. Juli 2010)

Das ist eigentlich nicht möglich. 
Die RSoP Daten werden "dynamisch" ausgelesen. 
Alle Gruppenrichtlinienobjekte die für diesen Benutzer / Computer gelten werden angezeigt. Folglich können GPOs die nicht existieren auch eigentlich nicht auftauchen.


```
Betriebssystemkonfiguration: zeigt ob der Computer Mitglied einer Domäne / Arbeitsgruppe ist
Betriebssystemversion:       selbsterklärend
Zwischengespeichertes Profil: Fall vorhanden, der Pfad zum Servergespeicherten Profil
Lokales Profil:              Pfad des lokalen Profils

COMPUTEREINSTELLUNGEN 
----------------------
    DistinguishedName
    Letzte Gruppenrichtlinienanwendung:   Datum / Uhrzeit der letzten Gruppenrichtlinienanwendung für das Computerkonto
    Gruppenrichtlinieanwendung von:       Domänen-Controller
    Domänenname:                          selbsterklärend
    Domänentyp:                           Gesamtstrukturfunktionsebene

    Angewendete Gruppenrichtlinienobjekte
    --------------------------------------
        Alle für dasComputerkonto angewendeten GPOs

    Folgende herausgefilterte Gruppenrichtlinien werden nicht angewendet.
    ----------------------------------------------------------------------
        Alle GPOs die für das Computerkonto zwar existieren aber nicht angewendet werden.

    Der Computer ist Mitglied der folgenden Sicherheitsgruppen
    ----------------------------------------------------------
        Mitgliedschaften des Computerkontos


BENUTZEREINSTELLUNGEN
----------------------
    Distinguishedname
    Letzte Gruppenrichtlinienanwendung:   Datum / Uhrzeit der letzten Gruppenrichtlinienanwendung für das Benutzerkonto
    Gruppenrichtlinieanwendung von:       s.o.
    Domänenname:                          s.o.
    Domänentyp:                           s.o.

    Angewendete Gruppenrichtlinienobjekte
    --------------------------------------
        Alle für das Benutzerkonto angewendeten GPOs


    Folgende herausgefilterte Gruppenrichtlinien werden nicht angewendet.
    ----------------------------------------------------------------------
        Alle GPOs die für das Benutzerkonto zwar existieren aber nicht angewendet werden.


    Der Benutzer ist Mitglied der folgenden Sicherheitsgruppen
    ----------------------------------------------------------
        Gruppenmitgliedschaften des Benutzerkontos
```

Nur mal um sicher zu gehen das du die GPOs am richtigen Ort erstellst:
Auf dem Server: Start->Ausführen->mmc->[Enter]
In der mmc Konsole auf Datei->Snap-in hinzufügen/entfernen->hinzufügen->Gruppenrichtlinienverwaltung->Hinzufügen->schließen.
Im Snap-in hinzufügen/entfernen Dialog auf OK ->Fertig.
Wühl dich mal durch ob da alles passt.

Hast du gpupdate /force eigentlich auf dem Client oder auf dem Server ausgeführt? Client wäre richtig.
Desweiteren könntest du ja noch deine Eventlogs durchwühlen ob beim gpupdate was nicht so ganz geklappt hat. ( Start->Ausführen->eventvwr)


----------

